# New DSLR for beginner



## beanstalk_230 (Oct 8, 2014)

What's your budget? Arnd 40k

Camera type?
DSLR

How much zoom do you want/expect?
More the better 

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
No idea

What's the purpose?
Home use / Travel

What will you be shooting with this camera?
Travel mainly.

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
Canon 1200d dual kit, 600d Nikon 3300

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
Slightly towards canon since owned P&S.

From where will you be buying?
Online/Local store

Any specific features you need?

Anything else you would like to tell us?
Currently using Note 3 as the primary camera


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2014)

I suggest follow this thread - *www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/187459-nikon-d3300-d5100.html

if you have any other questions you can ask.

If I consider the Nikon 55-300 vr which cost around 18k then you are left with just 22k more ...if you can extend your budget by 3k more then you will have D5100+18-55+55-300vr combo ...it will be sufficient for you


----------



## beanstalk_230 (Oct 9, 2014)

Any other decent Nikon lens in a lower budget arnd 10k even if its upto 200mm / 250mm only ? 
Price & Dual lens option is one of the major things that put 1200D very high in the list but now I am thinking seriously about D3300 with kit lens + basic/vfm lens with greater zoom abilities


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2014)

then you can opt for 55-200 vr which cost around 8-10k  ...its not sufficient for birding but will be useful for most other situations


----------



## beanstalk_230 (Oct 9, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> then you can opt for 55-200 vr which cost around 8-10k  ...its not sufficient for birding but will be useful for most other situations


Ordered Nikon d3300 from fk. Will order lens from eBay tonight. 

Thanks for all the help.

And the wait begins


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2014)

Great. Congrats


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

congo


----------



## beanstalk_230 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ultimately went ahead with Nikon D3300 with kit lens for 27k. Also ordered the remote & Nikon 55-200mm VR lens which was around 7.2k

Thanks for all the suggestions in the thread. Now where do I start off with the basics of DSLR shooting is the next big question. Have gone through a couple of Nikon DSLR videos but I think I need a lot more insight. Kindly suggest.

Regards


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 12, 2014)

congo. Do share some shots from 55-200. I m planning to get it


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2014)

great...I had a good day today with my Nikon 55-200 vr and D7000 ...went a butterfly park...will share the pics..U guys will be happier


----------

